# Can Anyone Help???



## melindasnow (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok We just bought a 55" Toshiba tv. We bought a Toshiba Blu ray with the special crd...Hdmi We have a Technics Receiver from like 1997 and big Cerwin Vega floor speakers from 1997. We can't make it all work. The receiver had to be connected to the tv with a digital optical cord the blu ray is connected to the tv with the hdmi cord and the cerwins are hooked up to the receiver. The hdmi cord couldn't be hooked to the receiver because there was no spot. Do we need to buy a newer receiver? thanks everyone for advice in advance.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

What Toshiba Blu-ray player do you have? If it has an optical digital out, you could hook that up to the receiver.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A neewer AVR with HDMI would certainly simplify your setup and give you better sound, but your Blu-ray sound also have a digital audio out. Connect this to your current AVR for audio, the HDMI to your TV for video, and you should be set.


----------



## melindasnow (Aug 15, 2011)

It is a Toshiba BDX1200 and it doesn't have a digital optical outlet. does that mean it is not a good blu ray?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

melindasnow said:


> It is a Toshiba BDX1200 and it doesn't have a digital optical outlet. does that mean it is not a good blu ray?


It has a coaxial output. It's digital, use that. :T


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Blu-ray player from Toshiba have at least a coaxial output for audio, so you could use that.

If you decide to change your receiver, it will open new horizon to you, 
like:
newest decoder for souns surround (it does not look like you are using that right now, but always plan for the futur).

Multiple HDMI input/output (newer devices all have HDMI now), audio and video are not better but it is simpler to connect and configure (one cable for sound and video and it normally get detected automatically).

LFE output in case you want to add a sub.

You don't have to go crazy about the new receiver, you can probably find one below 200$ that will suit your need.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Since you have two speakers and its a foregone conclusion your receiver supports two channel rca that will be your connection from the blu ray to the receiver. This is the connection I use in my zone 2 as its only two speakers, theres no benefit using any other connection if its only two speakers. My bluray player automatically puts out the latest codecs via hdmi and two channel rca _at the same time_ but you might have to go into your settings and verify audio out. You dont need a new receiver unless you plan on going beyond two speakers.

BTW, my Star Trek the original series on blu ray will drop audio if you dont select two channel on the blu ray disk setting itself. Havent determined if its the disk, player or receiver. You may not have that issue, but just a heads up if you do.


----------



## melindasnow (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you everybody. We are trying the coaxial thing on the blu ray right now...crossing my fingers for sound lol


----------



## melindasnow (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok well that didn't work. Looks like we probably need a new receiver.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Did you try another rca source? VCR DVD cable box, whatever...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Look through the manual, you probably have to set the blu-ray player to Coax for audio.


----------

